
SpaceX Builds 120 Starlink Satellites, Costs Millions Each Month - RobertSmith
https://interestingengineering.com/spacex-builds-120-starlink-satellites-costs-millions-each-month
======
verdverm
With a market potential of $30B / year, according to Elon. Starlink exists to
fund Starship because launch revenues are not sufficient.

~~~
nickik
And to really make Starlink profitable, they need to launch it with Starship.
Funny how it all comes around.

~~~
woodandsteel
One of the reasons Musk is a genius is he can figure out these sorts of
synergies.

------
m463
I didn't have any idea of the scale of things already in place. Why doesn't
this get more press? (besides this article)

~~~
nickik
Unlike other SpaceX projects, SpaceX has been more quite about this, but fans
new it was coming for a long time. However now that they start to show of
ground systems and actually launch, you see more and more news about it come
out.

I think once they start to roll it out to beta testers who are allowed to talk
about it, you will see a much more.

